# Zabicie procesu gdy kill -9 nie dziala...

## dylon

Witam.

Mam problem z procesem lsusb.

Po wywolaniu sie "zawiesil" i teraz nie reaguje na zaden sygnal kill-a (nawet na -9 )

ps ax pokazuje go w stanie "D".

Czy jest jakas inna mozliwosc ubicia chama? Systemu nie moge reboot-nac bo w tle dziala mi wazny program, ktory pewnie sie skonczy dopiero jutro/dziaisj rano...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

Głowy nie dam, ale wygląda to na zawieszenie modułu jądra, na to nie ma innej rady jak restart systemu.

----------

## BeteNoire

To mówi, by próbować zabić rodzica procesu.

----------

## dylon

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To mówi, by próbować zabić rodzica procesu.

 

No ale lsusb nie ma rodzica  :Sad: 

W kazdym razie problem rozwiazal za mnie vatenfal  :Smile:  nad ranem mi zrobil niespodziewanke w postaci 10 minut bez pradu  :Smile: 

Temat zostawie bez solved bo moze ktos jeszcze cos dorzuci...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

psDoom i zabij dziada z jakiejś sprytnej broni.

----------

## Arfrever

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   To mówi, by próbować zabić rodzica procesu. 
> 
> No ale lsusb nie ma rodzica 

 

A bash lub init  :Twisted Evil:  ?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## dylon

No faktycznie basha mozna ubic - ale to zrobilem pierwsze (po prostu zabilem screena w ktorym z reguly jestem jak cos w konsoli robie)

A z tym initem to chyba dialbel na ramieniu Ci podpowiada?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

p.s. Wesolych swiat i wesolego gentoo  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

